# ECKistákat keresek



## forzsu (2006 Március 22)

egy Mo-n élő ECKista


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 22)

Miaz ECKista?


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 22)

A tegnap is kereste valaki...ajanlottam Csöcsikenek es azota eltünt az oldal....nagyon gyanus....


----------



## forzsu (2006 Március 22)

A tegnapi is én voltam. Nem ismerem még a technikai lehetőségeket. Azért ismételtem meg, most másik oldalon, mert én sem találtam többet. Egyébként a www.eckankar.org oldalon olvashatsz róla. Ez egy spirituális út. Köszönöm az érdeklődésedet!


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

Jujjjjjj :shock: Még egy ?


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 22)

Efike írta:


> Jujjjjjj :shock: Még egy ?


 
Hivjad gyorsan Ernoet...


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 22)

.. es ilyen is van..http://www.wicca.com/celtic/wicca/wicca0.htm


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 22)

Egon írta:


> .. es ilyen is van..http://www.wicca.com/celtic/wicca/wicca0.htm


 

Uramatyám kezdek félni.. Efibácsi én félek...


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 23)

Szóda Waszil írta:


> Uramatyám kezdek félni.. Efibácsi én félek...


En is felnek a helyedbe.:twisted:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Szóda Waszil írta:


> Uramatyám kezdek félni.. Efibácsi én félek...


Én is féltem Szóda Waszil fiam, amíg éltem :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 23)

Hali Forzsu ..itt ilyenek nincsennek :-( vagy meg nem bontakoztak ki  Pitti mond mit tudsz errol ?


> What Is a Spiritual Sexercise?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 23)

a gyertyat hasznaljak meggyujtjak valahogy igy kezdhetik


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Bemegy egy túrista egy templomba, ahol szektások imádkoznak. 
Sötétség és mormogás: Plútónk, Plútónk, Plútónk...
A túrista megkérdezi: - Miért van sötét ?
- Merkúrunk, merkúrunk, merkúrunk.


----------



## Arc987 (2008 Július 17)

Sziasztok!
Jó régi hozzászólások ezek, de azért írok, hátha...
Szóval Eckankar. Villás Bélának meghallgattam az egyik előadását az álomról és az eckankarról is szót ejtett. Rákerestem a számomra ismeretlen szóra és a google kidobott egy könyvet: Eckankar - Ősi bölcsesség a mának. 
Amit kerestem, azt sajnos nem találtam meg. Villás arról beszélt, hogy egy mantra, vagyis a Hjúúúh szó, illetve rezgés segítségével beléphetünk a tudatos álom birodalmába (ő nem így fogalmazta). Állítása szerint ha elképzeljük színesen, részletesen, beleélve magunkat az álomba, és ezek után, amikor elkezd "húzni" az álom, a mutató és a középső ujjunkat keresztezzük mindkét kezünkön, ezek után a mantrára koncentrálunk, ismételgetjük halkan, akkor hamarosan álomba zuhanunk, és megjelenik előttünk az elképzelt álmunk, amit úgy szabunk át, ahogy csak szeretnénk. Ha készen vagyunk, csak rá kell bólintani , és azt fogjuk átélni, aztán pár napon, heten,hónapon vagy éven belül  megvalósul a materiális világban is.

A kérdésem: Kipróbálta ezt már valaki?


----------

